# Kann man sich trotz DSL und Router zusätzliche Kosten einfangen?



## Hektik (16. Mai 2006)

Kann man sich trotz DSL und Router zusätzliche Kosten einfangen? Also, per OK in so ein Webformular eintippen?

Wenn ja, würd mich mal interessieren, wie das funktioniert!


----------



## D@nger (16. Mai 2006)

Ja, kann man, z.B: wenn man eine ISDN-Karte im Rechner hat, um genauer zu sein: Das Risiko ist sogar ziemlich hoch dann.


----------



## Hektik (16. Mai 2006)

mein (manchmal ziemlich trotteliger) Freund hat, warum auch immer, im Internet heute Mittag "ok" eingetippt. Wir haben einen Router von der Telekom und DSL von Congster.

Jetzt ist halt einfach die Frage: Wird was auf der Telefonrechung auftauchen?


----------



## fanste (16. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich kann soetwas nur Extrakosten geben, wenn man über eine 0190 Nummer, o.ä. neu eingewählt wird. Und das kann wiederrum nur über ISDN oder Modem funktionieren. Der PC muss dazu nämlich ans Telefonnetz angeschlossen sein.

Das dass direkt über DSL geht, wäre mir neu. Daher heißt es ja immer, dass man, wenn man DSL hat, keine Angst vor Dialer mehr haben muss.


----------



## Sinac (16. Mai 2006)

Du willst wahrscheinlich auf Dialer und so hinaus, oder? Das geht nur wenn du ISDN oder Modem nutzt, also eine Wählverbindung. Da DSL eine Standleitung haste auch keine Gefahr durch sowas.


----------

